# what i love eating



## erikahawkins (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Trever1t (Apr 12, 2012)

yumm!


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks tasty


----------



## erikahawkins (Apr 16, 2012)

It is tasty! has a Ferrero chocolate on top, which makes it tastier!


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 16, 2012)

You must know my girlfriend.


----------



## erikahawkins (Apr 17, 2012)

Josh220 said:


> You must know my girlfriend.



guess we like the same stuff, huh?


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 17, 2012)

underexposed....


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 17, 2012)

It's quite under exposed and the dirty plate makes it feel more like a snapshot than a photograph, but otherwise, it looks delicious.


----------



## Xyloz (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't necessarily think it's just exposure the image is flat, did you use flash or speed light or a top down blub? 
Because there are very few shadows to create contrast.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 20, 2012)

How to make a tasty piece of cake look unappetizing in a single frame.


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Apr 30, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed it! I am not a chocolate fan  unless coffee is involved


----------

